# Sally Keeble, cons. Northampton North. Troughin' it like a good un



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2009)

> Documents already on the site reveal that between April 2004 and April 2005, the MP claimed £6,492 in mortgage payments for her second home – which is in Southfields, Northampton – £2,076 in council tax for the property and a further £2,730 on food.
> 
> Other claims included a one-off payment of £3,454, which helped pay for a new gas boiler, £1,100 for utility bills, and more than £1,000 for maintenance and insurance.




http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/Northampton-MP-defends-her-expenses.5252273.jp


bet she's got a better boiler than mine ffs


----------



## Balbi (May 17, 2009)

Her house is never in fucking southfields. Never in a million fucking years. She lives in the posh bit down the lane by the golf club, massive piles they are - and they're about as Southfields as fucking Salford.

And she's such an irritating cunt


----------

